# Is Lee Jackson still in business? (Mr. Springgy Reverb crashed)



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't see any updates on their website since 2012, so does anyone know if they're still in biz? Mr. Springgy Reverb pedal stopped working period for no apparent reason, so I emailed them 3 days ago without any response to date. Too bad - it sounded quite nice...:confusion:

Q: How do I give a pedal Viagra? Any other suggestions welcomed...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If you want to give a pedal Viagra, try playing Spanish Fly. I'm not speaking from experience - all my pedals play like this one:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I'm not speaking from experience - all my pedals play like this one:


Now you're just bragging... ;^)


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

He's still in business, contacted me earlier today.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

There's a couple of extra chapters to this story. While Lee Jackson indicated I could return it for servicing, he also said it would be no charge if it was something minor and a big charge (US$90 + shipping) if it was something major. Fearing the latter, I hesitated on sending the unit stateside. In the meanwhile our own *bduguay* offered to have a look at it for me. Knowing Brian's skills and experience, I felt this was the safest way to go. I told him that there was only so much money I'd put into the project before I'd just scrap the unit and invest in another BYOC unit (my Duguay-tweaked BYOC reverb pedal is a bit better sounding and more tweakable than the Lee Jackson unit). 

Long story short, the unit needed a fair amount of work - some components changed and the solder connections reflowed. There was a huge hurdle though - Lee Jackson is a "GOOPER". Brian spent literally hours degooping the unit before the work could take place. We both learned an important lesson through this experience - basically to steer clear of gooped pedals, either on the purchase or repair side of the equation. 

My hats off to Brian for going the extra mile. While he should've probably told me flat out that this pedal wasn't worth repairing and keeping within my preset budget, he was up for the challenge of degooping/repairing this one (said it's definitely his first and last, however!). He put so many hours into this one I couldn't believe it, but that's the kind of dedicated pro he is.

To anyone considering the Lee Jackson Mr. Springgy - you have been warned! Do yourself a favour, buy the BYOC Reverb, have it assembled and modded by Brian (he does all the preassembled units that Scott Hager sells through *Axe and You Shall Receive*) and save some bucks. Besides getting a better sounding, more tweakable Reverb pedal, you won't have to worry about future repairs. FWIW, mine is 5 yrs old and hasn't let me down once.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Now i want to look up this byoc reverb..


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Budda said:


> Now i want to look up this byoc reverb..


Hard to find clips of the BYOC Reverb pedal. Mine is the old 3 knob version, believe the modern ones are 2 knob jobs. Brian's mod involved changing a resistor to tone down the range of the reverb as it was off the hook intense when I first got it. Brian's lead dress and soldering work were so good on the original build that it almost made me weep.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

gtone said:


> There's a couple of extra chapters to this story. While Lee Jackson indicated I could return it for servicing, he also said it would be no charge if it was something minor and a big charge (US$90 + shipping) if it was something major. Fearing the latter, I hesitated on sending the unit stateside. In the meanwhile our own *bduguay* offered to have a look at it for me. Knowing Brian's skills and experience, I felt this was the safest way to go. I told him that there was only so much money I'd put into the project before I'd just scrap the unit and invest in another BYOC unit (my Duguay-tweaked BYOC reverb pedal is a bit better sounding and more tweakable than the Lee Jackson unit).
> 
> Long story short, the unit needed a fair amount of work - some components changed and the solder connections reflowed. There was a huge hurdle though - Lee Jackson is a "GOOPER". Brian spent literally hours degooping the unit before the work could take place. We both learned an important lesson through this experience - basically to steer clear of gooped pedals, either on the purchase or repair side of the equation.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the kind words of endorsement!
Sad to say too that Mr Lee Jackson did not respond to my email asking for some assistance in the repair. Oh well, it's working now.
B.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

You're welcome B. and many thanks again for the stellar service... :sSig_goodjob2:


----------

